# A. seemani "Blue form"



## RVS (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a photo of this color form?


----------



## Mike H. (May 8, 2006)

Here's one...

Regards, Mike 

click on photo gallery....
http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm


----------



## ahkiu (May 8, 2006)

i've been looking long and hard for a blue form A.seemani for a while in the uk, maybe i'll get lucky at the BTS show this year


----------



## Ryan C. (May 9, 2006)

Theres some Blue A. seemani's in the Genus Aphonopelma thread.


----------



## HuonHengChai (May 9, 2006)

My seemanni have a blueish tint. Can i consider it blue form?


----------



## RVS (May 9, 2006)

HuonHengChai said:
			
		

> My seemanni have a blueish tint. Can i consider it blue form?


Thanks for all the replies.
These reason I ask is because I recently saw a specimen about the same hue as this one. I wanted to be sure as to whether or not it is the blue color form.


----------



## Brian S (May 9, 2006)

Mine is a WC spider that was a very dull brown when I got it but after it molted 1 time in my care has remained blueish ever since even during premolt.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 9, 2006)

i have a female thats a blue form, very fiesty lil devil!!


----------



## fyic (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey does anyone know if they are blue ....do they stay that way or do they change as they get older?

Cuz when I got mine as a sling it was black/brown and now it's blue

Thanks


----------



## Brian S (Nov 6, 2006)

In captivity they seem to stay more blue. This is just my speculation but I think they dont get the brown color possibly since they eat more and molt more often in captivity. Again, that's speculation but I believe that could possibly be the case.


----------



## JOYride (Nov 7, 2006)

This was mine when i bought it - as a girl.






In about a year she became brown/black.






After another few month she became he and the colour changed to black and purple (no stripes).
Sorry no picture.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's more pics:


----------



## Alice (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics - and real flattering . is that intense blue due to the flashlight? i've never seen them look so blue irl.


----------



## duente (Nov 7, 2006)

interesting pics...


----------



## syndicate (Nov 7, 2006)

how many color forms of seemani exist?would be interestin to know more about the different varietys if there are any.also i wonder if these are mixed up in breeding aswell?


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 7, 2006)

:drool: WOW that blue seemani is stunning! I had no idea they could develop such color. Beautiful!:clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOYride (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the 3rd picture of the same spider (first two are on the previous page)

It is like 3 different spiders...


----------



## Leiurus87 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a blue/black one as well, possibly male. some of the stripes are pinkish after a molt.


----------



## Ewok (Nov 10, 2006)

That last pic also looks like a male to mee too.


----------



## dGr8-1 (Nov 10, 2006)

@YouLosePayUp

Wow! That's sooo blue. Mines not that strikingly blue.
Best of health to your pets.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 11, 2006)

Alice said:


> nice pics - and real flattering . is that intense blue due to the flashlight? i've never seen them look so blue irl.


Yes & No I had flash on during all three shots, but The first two pics were taken farther away having less "false" effects.



syndicate said:


> how many color forms of seemani exist?would be interestin to know more about the different varietys if there are any.also i wonder if these are mixed up in breeding aswell?


There's a dull brown looking A. seemanni, and then theres a black A. seemanni, and then the black with blue from leg 2 forward.  Chances are that some people have crossed colors.



Kriegan said:


> :drool: WOW that blue seemani is stunning! I had no idea they could develop such color. Beautiful!:clap:





dGr8-1 said:


> @YouLosePayUp
> 
> Wow! That's sooo blue. Mines not that strikingly blue.
> Best of health to your pets.


The first two pics are most like what the T really looked like.  The third pic is one of those freak incidents where the flash photography along with a very fresh molt allowed for a very luminescent almost electric appearance.

This T has carried the blue for a long time almost never fading.  It molted June 8th, 2006.  I will try and get photos over the weekend to show what it looks like now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

